# Tactipac Max IWB Holster for Glock 43x



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Brand new never used...ordered June 25 and received today 11/23. Nice holster...just not going to use..loving my “fat guy” holster. If you in the market you can skip the LONG wait time. $90 local pickup in Navarre only. If interested txt Ron at 850-281-9751 TIA


----------



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

SOLD


----------

